# Unusual number of visitors



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

> Most users ever online was 240, 08-15-2005 at 01:28 PM.


Just noticed this on the main page. Not that I have a low opinion of TTF or anything, but isn't that a wee bit unusual? Was it some sort of technical hitch or something?

Or heaven forbid, a software fix was used to make the board look more popular than it is


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 4, 2005)

Most of 'em were probably spiders.

Or daemons from the netherworld, but we don't talk about them in public.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ah yes, I failed to consider spiders. Still a hell of a lot of them, though.


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 5, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> Ah yes, I failed to consider spiders. Still a hell of a lot of them, though.


Arn't you glad that you don't have to clean up all the cob-webs


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes, I am. Thank you  

Do they actually do anything that needs to be sorted by you lot?


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 5, 2005)

No, they only read pages for search engines. 

Though I cannot be so sure about any problems for Admin.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, a few times I did get enmeshed in the web of a particularly nasty spider who demanded one shiny object or another, but hearing my cries from afar, Gothmog has always managed to come to my aid so far. 

Running, not flying, mind you.


----------

